# What's wrong with my computer?



## ReformedChapin (Jun 29, 2009)

First I was having problems with my PC going to "Safe Mode" which after I got an error message. Now my PC just seems to restart by itself. Anyone want to let me know what's wrong with it? And what are possible solutions?


----------



## Berean (Jun 29, 2009)

The first thing I would do is go to Malwarebytes.org and download the free version. Update it. Then run it and let it clean anything it finds. 

The rebooting could also be caused by any number of other things, including dust in your case, RAM that is loose or not seated properly, or ??


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 29, 2009)

Go to Majorgeeks website and follow their XP/Vista cleaning procedure, which includes Malwarebytes.


----------



## wallingj (Jun 29, 2009)

What was the error message you got, have you noticed any pattern of activities that lead to the reboot?


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 29, 2009)

wallingj said:


> What was the error message you got, have you noticed any pattern of activities that lead to the reboot?



I dont remember the message since I don't really get it anymore. But as far as the pattern which leads to the restard it's just me working on the internet with IE then after a few minutes it either freezes or restarts.

-----Added 6/29/2009 at 03:17:14 EST-----



Berean said:


> The first thing I would do is go to Malwarebytes.org and download the free version. Update it. Then run it and let it clean anything it finds.
> 
> The rebooting could also be caused by any number of other things, including dust in your case, RAM that is loose or not seated properly, or ??



How do I check the RAM and case? What else should I do?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, we could jut say the biggest problem with your computer is that it is a PC..... I jest.

I would take it to the store you bought it from. Generally they will at least tell you the problem for free yet to get it fixed is a different story.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 29, 2009)

Berean said:


> The first thing I would do is go to Malwarebytes.org and download the free version. Update it. Then run it and let it clean anything it finds.
> 
> The rebooting could also be caused by any number of other things, including dust in your case, RAM that is loose or not seated properly, or ??



The test finished and it stated there was no infections.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 29, 2009)

Did you shut it down hard (just cut the power) or go through the shutdown sequence before this happened. Mine used to do that (come up in safe mode) when I, in a hurry to leave, just cut the power.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Did you shut it down hard (just cut the power) or go through the shutdown sequence before this happened. Mine used to do that when I, in a hurry to leave, just cut the power.



Just cut the power. There was no shut down sequence.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 29, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Did you shut it down hard (just cut the power) or go through the shutdown sequence before this happened. Mine used to do that when I, in a hurry to leave, just cut the power.
> ...



That may be it then. Shut it down soft in the future rather than hard. Look in the start menu for the shut down option.


----------



## wallingj (Jun 29, 2009)

Normally, we would re-install\re-image the machine. Takes too much time to troubleshoot and repair. In your situation though with important data, etc, that is probably not backed up to an external source, you would be best to find the computer relative, or take it into a super-store repair shop.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> ReformedChapin said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



Sorry there is some misunderstanding. When I shut it down I go through the sequence. I was speaking when the computer restards by itself it doesn't go by the sequence it just restards without the sequence.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 29, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > The first thing I would do is go to Malwarebytes.org and download the free version. Update it. Then run it and let it clean anything it finds.
> ...



I'm telling you. Go to MajorGeeks. There are several tools in addition to Malwarebytes that are worth trying.

Windows XP Cleaning Procedure - MajorGeeks Support Forums

Vista Cleaning Procedure - MajorGeeks Support Forums


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 29, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > ReformedChapin said:
> ...



OK, then it is not the self inflicted batch of errors that I have done.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 29, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> ReformedChapin said:
> 
> 
> > Berean said:
> ...



Kay...I'm working on it.

-----Added 6/29/2009 at 04:01:00 EST-----



wallingj said:


> Normally, we would re-install\re-image the machine. Takes too much time to troubleshoot and repair. In your situation though with important data, etc, that is probably not backed up to an external source, you would be best to find the computer relative, or take it into a super-store repair shop.



Find the computer relative?


----------



## wallingj (Jun 29, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > ReformedChapin said:
> ...


----------



## jrdnoland (Jun 29, 2009)

Try tuneup utilities, they have a 30 day trial.

TuneUp America - Download


----------



## Edward (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd try looking at a couple of things. 

Software updates frequently cause windows reboots. It could be that you have an update that hasn't processed properly, or that your computer is downloading updates for various programs (including windows); try disabling auto updates. 

And since you mention that it happens when you are in IE, try using a different web browser and see if that helps. "it's just me working on the internet with IE then after a few minutes it either freezes or restarts."


Firefox web browser | Faster, more secure, & customizable

The SeaMonkey Project


----------

